# What model Shelby is this?



## Rustafari (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey all,
I’m pretty sure this bike is owned by a caber.  Would anyone by chance, happen to have any Shelby literature that shows this model.  I’ve been searching for pics of Shelby’s but haven’t found any bikes with the same accessories.  Is it a Shelby Super Deluxe?  Shelby Supreme? Or???  Just trying to figure out what it is and what kind of options it came with.

Thanks!


----------



## RJWess (Jul 30, 2013)

I believe its a 1940 62 se. Its my favorite model for a Shelby. Does not seem to be much info on these bikes.


----------



## 55tbird (Jul 30, 2013)

*1940 62se*

This is a rare model and the  only ad I've seen on this bike is in the "Shelby Book".


----------



## RJWess (Jul 30, 2013)

55tbird said:


> This is a rare model and the  only ad I've seen on this bike is in the "Shelby Book".




Do you still have yours?


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 30, 2013)

That thing is HOT!


----------



## El Roth (Jul 30, 2013)

very stunning..i think it belongs to mike?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 30, 2013)

This one that Freddie just sold seems to be related...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Pg 90 of the Shelby book shows this bike as a '40 Model SE 62 as previously stated. The "SE" designates the "shock-ease" fork. The bike shown in the ad does not have a torpedo spring seat and I think these were pretty much gone by '40. It list the equipment as: Tires- 26" US Royal white sidewall balloons, Saddle-Mesinger de luxe, top grain leather, Lights-Twin polished torpedo lights, electric taillight (shown is the "egg" taillight), Brakes-Morrow, ND, or Musselman. Colors-2 tone red, 2 tone blue, or 2 tone green. chrome rims, truss rods, drop forged stem, safety crank, and electric horn in teardrop tank. V/r Shawn


----------



## Waterland (Jul 30, 2013)

That frame was used on a couple non-deluxe models as well, I have the same frame with the "Rex" badge, no tank and no shock-ease, same sprocket as the red and black model above:


----------



## 55tbird (Jul 31, 2013)

*Shelby 62SE*



RJWess said:


> Do you still have yours?




This used to me my bike, but the seat has been upgraded. Had it for sale on the CABE and sold right away at Memory Lane.  Mike


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 31, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> This one that Freddie just sold seems to be related...




Love some of the Shelby tankers. My stable is Shelbyless, need to fix that.


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys! 

So based on the info in Shawn's book, would the blue bike be an AirFlo?

BTW, is that book still available?  I’d love to pick up a copy.


----------

